# Is bear season dead?



## chrislibby88 (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve been checking back in the bear forum weekly, looks like it’s almost died. I haven’t seen it this slow here since I joined. I figured some of you guys would still be chasing them. Guess this year is a right off? 


I’m heading to Chestatee for the December hunt in a few weeks, mainly chasing deer, but once I get a buck I may start cruising for bears. Figured the massive acorn crop would give me better late season odds than years past.


----------



## Day in the woods (Nov 21, 2020)

Are you bear hunters done for this season?  I don’t hunt bear, but enjoy reading this Forum.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 21, 2020)

I am still hoping for one.  Mostly trying to catch up to a mountain buck, but always looking for bear sign.  The two cameras I have running over mock scapes only have sows with large cubs showing up, but they are still actively feeding.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 22, 2020)

I’ve been in bear sign this weekend. Super hot. They’re still active. I had a close call back the end of October. My father has killed. 
Its a weird year for sure, but there will be more killed this year, although probably not by me, lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 22, 2020)

I've seen very little bear sign in the places I've hunted this year.  Last week, me and @The mtn man covered 11.6 miles scouting for a big buck.  I found a pile of bear scat as big as a soccer ball.  Whatever bruin deposited it was an absolute giant.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't give up yet. Seen one the other morning. They still feeding heavy on the reds. Walked many miles in ivy thickets and they are living there.  Been averaging around a dozen on my cameras each week. Several in daylight but mostly night.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Nov 22, 2020)

Someone got a 200lb at Pine Log WMA Last wed.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dan DeBord said:


> Someone got a 200lb at Pine Log WMA Last wed.


Nice!


----------



## Professor (Nov 22, 2020)

I have not given up. I have been hoping that the warm weather and abundant red oak crop will keep them feeding into December. Maybe by then will have exhausted enough of the acorns that they will have to travel some. I will back at Cohutta in December.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 22, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Don't give up yet. Seen one the other morning. They still feeding heavy on the reds. Walked many miles in ivy thickets and they are living there.  Been averaging around a dozen on my cameras each week. Several in daylight but mostly night.


Yea same situation as early season it seems.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 22, 2020)

Professor said:


> I have not given up. I have been hoping that the warm weather and abundant red oak crop will keep them feeding into December. Maybe by then will have exhausted enough of the acorns that they will have to travel some. I will back at Cohutta in December.


Yea I figured you were still after it. I’m rooting for you Professor! At the very least maybe another nice buck ruins your bear season. Haha.


----------



## Professor (Nov 22, 2020)

I would take that. I ha


chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I figured you were still after it. I’m rooting for you Professor! At the very least maybe another nice buck ruins your bear season. Haha.


I would take that. I have been hunting for a wall hanger and I am getting down. My plan was to secure a big one in middle Georgia and then moving on to the mountains for the bear and any rude deer. I got a few days still and I am sitting on a ridge listening to one grunt right now.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 22, 2020)

Professor said:


> I would take that. I ha
> I would take that. I have been hunting for a wall hanger and I am getting down. My plan was to secure a big one in middle Georgia and then moving on to the mountains for the bear and any rude deer. I got a few days still and I am sitting on a ridge listening to one grunt right now.


Grunt back at him! And I usually don’t get a wall hanger until I give up on getting one and decide I’m just shooting anything.


----------



## splatek (Nov 22, 2020)

He ain't a bear and not as big as @Professor and @chrislibby88 shoot in the hills, but he'd be my first real buck and would certainly hang on my wall. He's been on cam now a few days. Unfortunately, I am unable to sneak up to the hills to hunt this one so I gave the coordinates to a buddy who was super helpful in me learning to bear hunt, and to just plain hunt. Hoping he sticks something good up there.


----------



## Professor (Nov 22, 2020)

man, that is a brute. he has some stout horns on him.


----------



## Professor (Nov 23, 2020)

splatek said:


> He ain't a bear and not as big as @Professor and @chrislibby88 shoot in the hills, but he'd be my first real buck and would certainly hang on my wall. He's been on cam now a few days. Unfortunately, I am unable to sneak up to the hills to hunt this one so I gave the coordinates to a buddy who was super helpful in me learning to bear hunt, and to just plain hunt. Hoping he sticks something good up there.
> 
> View attachment 1051619


 Can not see if he is a 6 or 8. Can you see that in some of the other images? Also, has your friend gone after him yet? This is like a soap ora.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2020)

splatek said:


> He ain't a bear and not as big as @Professor and @chrislibby88 shoot in the hills, but he'd be my first real buck and would certainly hang on my wall. He's been on cam now a few days. Unfortunately, I am unable to sneak up to the hills to hunt this one so I gave the coordinates to a buddy who was super helpful in me learning to bear hunt, and to just plain hunt. Hoping he sticks something good up there.
> 
> View attachment 1051619


Thats as fine of a mtn buck as there ever was!


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 23, 2020)

He's an 8 at least and a dang stud for a mountain buck.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 23, 2020)

splatek said:


> He ain't a bear and not as big as @Professor and @chrislibby88 shoot in the hills, but he'd be my first real buck and would certainly hang on my wall. He's been on cam now a few days. Unfortunately, I am unable to sneak up to the hills to hunt this one so I gave the coordinates to a buddy who was super helpful in me learning to bear hunt, and to just plain hunt. Hoping he sticks something good up there.
> 
> View attachment 1051619


Dude's a hoss! Good on you for sharing. Don't think I could, lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 23, 2020)

Saw a big one on the side of the road this morning. Blood mountain. Eating red oaks.
Hopefully the easy picking acorns are gone and now they'll have to move a little more. It won't be easy, but possible.

Eta: bear. Big bear. Although our  rut is in full swing also.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 23, 2020)

splatek said:


> He ain't a bear and not as big as @Professor and @chrislibby88 shoot in the hills, but he'd be my first real buck and would certainly hang on my wall. He's been on cam now a few days. Unfortunately, I am unable to sneak up to the hills to hunt this one so I gave the coordinates to a buddy who was super helpful in me learning to bear hunt, and to just plain hunt. Hoping he sticks something good up there.
> 
> View attachment 1051619


Dude that is a tanker! Look at that mass! Look at that neck hanging down! He’s got some mainbeam length too. That’s every bit- if not more- of a deer than what I’ve gotten from the hills. I personally don’t think I would share that deers location... even with a make-a-wish cancer kid. Haha


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 23, 2020)

I parked in a pile of bear offal at Swallow Creek last week, walked 200 yards and saw a live one running away, so they are out they and still active.


They will remain active until it gets really cold or the females den up to have cubs over he winter.


There are so many acorns still on the ground in the mountains that they don't have to wander around much to find food.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 24, 2020)

I've seen deer almost every sit this year and that's hunting 3-4 days a week. Bear? What's a bear? Hehehe. I just ain't been able to hone in on 'em. If I kill one this year it'll be an accident. A friend of mine kilt a gooden up the road here week before last, and theres acorns still on top of all the leaves, so... it ain't over till it's over.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 24, 2020)

A lady that I do some work for at a house overlooking Lake Burton had a big one (probably 150 lbs) on her porch this past Friday.


----------



## splatek (Nov 24, 2020)

@chrislibby88  and @Professor  yeah my buddy went up after him but it was super windy. Good thing is he saw some fresh bear sign. 

@ddd-shooter  sharing is what it’s all about. This particular Hunter has been so generous to me with knowledge and spots to scout I figured I’d anybody should kill this deer he should. 

I might have to carve out an afternoon to try and get street him. 
Also he’s a eight


----------



## Professor (Nov 24, 2020)

splatek said:


> @chrislibby88  and @Professor  yeah my buddy went up after him but it was super windy. Good thing is he saw some fresh bear sign.
> 
> @ddd-shooter  sharing is what it’s all about. This particular Hunter has been so generous to me with knowledge and spots to scout I figured I’d anybody should kill this deer he should.
> 
> ...


I really hate the wind


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 24, 2020)

I haven't seen a bear since one day before the archery opener.  To be fair, I haven't targeted them either.  The rut seems to be dwindling too.  Nov. 16, 17 and 18, I saw eight different bucks nudging does.  21 and 22 I saw 4 different bucks nudging does.  I think that warm snap laid the mature bucks back down for a minute.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Raylander (Nov 24, 2020)

Also, I saw another big’un on some private from the road on Sunday afternoon. 

If any of y’all see one, blast that sucker!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Nov 24, 2020)

It shouldn't be too dead yet despite getting late in the year. Its still kinda warm so they should still be eating. Hopefully they are moving good for the upcoming Cohutta gun hunt!!
@splatek that looks like an awesome buck and I'm a huge fan of sharing success with a buddy. That is the way to go!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 24, 2020)

Watched a big 300+ feeding this evening for about 30 mins. Waiting on mossy horns and he comes out. Don't give up  yet!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ol' Splatek is on the verge of busting a big buck and/or a big bear. He's got everything it takes to be a mountain hunter. Just a matter of time. And he's a great fly fisherman as well!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Ol' Splatek is on the verge of busting a big buck and/or a big bear. He's got everything it takes to be a mountain hunter. Just a matter of time. And he's a great fly fisherman as well!


I’m rooting for him.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Watched a big 300+ feeding this evening for about 30 mins. Waiting on mossy horns and he comes out. Don't give up  yet!


You must be squared on bear meat already?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> View attachment 1051838


That is a pudgy burr.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> I haven't seen a bear since one day before the archery opener.  To be fair, I haven't targeted them either.  The rut seems to be dwindling too.  Nov. 16, 17 and 18, I saw eight different bucks nudging does.  21 and 22 I saw 4 different bucks nudging does.  I think that warm snap laid the mature bucks back down for a minute.


Most of north GA has a early/mid Dec rut from the gulf coast deer they restocked with back in the day. I’m pretty sure there is a relict population of does that come into estrous in Nov, but it should just be getting good up there in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 25, 2020)

Things are solid right now. I took a very green hunter with me this tuesday. Put him in a deer spot where I also saw 15 or so pigs the previous evening. He saw 3 does and a bobcat tues am

I went to some bears I found that morning but busted one off the ridge in the dark and then spent half an hour with one feeding 40 yards away at grey light. 

Took him back to my bear spot that afternoon and put him up a tree. I walked 150 yds and climbed up with my bow. Bout the time I got set up he texted that he was watching a bear. He shot about fifteen minutes later. I climbed down and made my way up there. Blew two deer out right under him and checked for blood a long time. He got bear fever and missed.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Things are solid right now. I took a very green hunter with me this tuesday. Put him in a deer spot where I also saw 15 or so pigs the previous evening. He saw 3 does and a bobcat tues am
> 
> I went to some bears I found that morning but busted one off the ridge in the dark and then spent half an hour with one feeding 40 yards away at grey light.
> 
> Took him back to my bear spot that afternoon and put him up a tree. I walked 150 yds and climbed up with my bow. Bout the time I got set up he texted that he was watching a bear. He shot about fifteen minutes later. I climbed down and made my way up there. Blew two deer out right under him and checked for blood a long time. He got bear fever and missed.


Bummer! Sounds like you got a good spot though!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 25, 2020)

You guys seeing any activity trends in elevation? Back in Sept it seemed like reds and mountain oaks were dropping high and low. Most of the fresh sign I was finding then was 2600+ and was mostly tied to white oaks.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 25, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> That is a pudgy burr.



No doubt! I put that camera behind the local Shoney’s. He’s been eatin’ good


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 25, 2020)

Chris, I was on bears good early season but it was tied to certain habitat type, not elevation. 

Now they seem to have moved back up to a lot of the usual high places but all hard on red oaks close to laurel. 

The deer seem to be the same.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2020)

Nope. Not dead. Got a sow and cub on trail camera on the 23rd. They're still plenty active!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 26, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> You must be squared on bear meat already?


Na no bear meat but I was deer hunting didn't want to mess up a spot with a bear. Plus the kids been rough on the bucks this year so freezer is looking good. Still could use a bear and another deer but still have a month to go.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 26, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Na no bear meat but I was deer hunting didn't want to mess up a spot with a bear. Plus the kids been rough on the bucks this year so freezer is looking good. Still could use a bear and another deer but still have a month to go.


Gotcha, well good luck!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Chris, I was on bears good early season but it was tied to certain habitat type, not elevation.
> 
> Now they seem to have moved back up to a lot of the usual high places but all hard on red oaks close to laurel.
> 
> The deer seem to be the same.


Any mountain oaks left? The deer were on them hard last December, of course there weren’t any reds last season. I’m not sure if they prefer them over reds, or if it’s just a matter of whatever is in the most convenient location for them.

Also, what habitat trend was that? The fresh sign I found was mostly on main ridges where they dropped down from higher peaks, and all of it was based on the few semi productive white oaks I found, seemed like I was a few days behind the bears the whole time though.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 26, 2020)

It’s not anything Id post on an internet forum. Gotta have some secrets right?  

There are tons of chestnuts left and theyre still edible even though they have all sprouted, but all the sign Ive seen is under northern reds and scarlets, which are literally at every elevation.


----------



## MTwomey (Nov 27, 2020)

I took a hiatus to chase deer closer to home, but I'll be getting back out to the mountains in the coming weeks. I was looking forward to finding @proffessor looking like the end of Jeremiah Johnson talking and to vollyballs when I get back down to Cohutta.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

MTwomey said:


> I took a hiatus to chase deer closer to home, but I'll be getting back out to the mountains in the coming weeks. I was looking forward to finding @proffessor looking like the end of Jeremiah Johnson talking and to vollyballs when I get back down to Cohutta.


I feel that way now. I have been hunting big bucks in Central West Georga. If something could go wrong, it did. Major issues that really messed things up. Why would DNR schedule 2 doe days in the middle of the rut? Why would the Forestry Service have a prescribed burn in the middle of the rut? I am betting the trauma just took the mood out of the does. I expect to see a really powerful second rut in the middle of December. I have been letting the mountains and bears rest a bit, going that eventually they would eat u the supply of red oak acorns in the thick stuff and have to get out and move. We will see next week I guess.


----------



## MTwomey (Nov 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> I feel that way now. I have been hunting big bucks in Central West Georga. If something could go wrong, it did. Major issues that really messed things up. Why would DNR schedule 2 doe days in the middle of the rut? Why would the Forestry Service have a prescribed burn in the middle of the rut? I am betting the trauma just took the mood out of the does. I expect to see a really powerful second rut in the middle of December. I have been letting the mountains and bears rest a bit, going that eventually they would eat u the supply of red oak acorns in the thick stuff and have to get out and move. We will see next week I guess.




Yeah, I've struck out on deer so far. Had a few close calls. By far the best season, in terms of game interactions, I've had in my short 3 years of hunting.
I actually took my first bow shot at a deer this year on a deer that I had actually stalked in on in the hard woods (Ive been committed to staying on the ground this year and had a really fun season on the feet). A great experience ruined by a poorly developed internal range finder. I estimated the range(up hill) at about 45 horizontal yards, a range im very confident in, sailed a few inches over the right shoulder. Got up to the spot where it was standing and looked horizontally at my tree and it was closer to 30ish. Black Friday range finder likely going in the cart today lol.
But checking on this thread today has me packing up right now to head out to Cohutta to hunt tonight. Baby and Mama are out of town but ive got work in the morning so it'll be one and done. It will be the first time I've stepped out of the truck on the mountain since that day we met back in October before first rifle. Looking forward to the clearer sight lines of late November. Gonna soak in the clean air for a few hours if nothing else.
Any body got some particular hints on where to find them in late November? If not I'll just stick to the methods I've been taught so far.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

MTwomey said:


> Yeah, I've struck out on deer so far. Had a few close calls. By far the best season, in terms of game interactions, I've had in my short 3 years of hunting.
> I actually took my first bow shot at a deer this year on a deer that I had actually stalked in on in the hard woods (Ive been committed to staying on the ground this year and had a really fun season on the feet). A great experience ruined by a poorly developed internal range finder. I estimated the range(up hill) at about 45 horizontal yards, a range im very confident in, sailed a few inches over the right shoulder. Got up to the spot where it was standing and looked horizontally at my tree and it was closer to 30ish. Black Friday range finder likely going in the cart today lol.
> But checking on this thread today has me packing up right now to head out to Cohutta to hunt tonight. Baby and Mama are out of town but ive got work in the morning so it'll be one and done. It will be the first time I've stepped out of the truck on the mountain since that day we met back in October before first rifle. Looking forward to the clearer sight lines of late November. Gonna soak in the clean air for a few hours if nothing else.
> Any body got some particular hints on where to find them in late November? If not I'll just stick to the methods I've been taught so far.


I hope this is not just me, but I think you should hold off on the range finder. 30-45 yards is something you should not "think". It should never cross your mind. The deer was in range, and the rest should have been instinctual. Shoot enough practice shots at different ranges, from different angles, and from different elevations. Get that down first, or you never will. As far as where to go to find a mountain deer in late November goes, they should be rutting, so find some does and then settle in on an approaching ridge. Finding the deer is difficult because they congregate around a preferred food source, except this year, they may not be congregating because of the abundance of acorns. Alternately, because I know you have itchy feet, scout fast, cover a lot of ground and find the fresh bear scat. If the bears are there, then there is a good chance the deer are as well; they just don't leave the big pile of evidence.


----------



## MTwomey (Nov 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> I hope this is not just me, but I think you should hold off on the range finder. 30-45 yards is something you should not "think". It should never cross your mind. The deer was in range, and the rest should have been instinctual. Shoot enough practice shots at different ranges, from different angles, and from different elevations. Get that down first, or you never will. As far as where to go to find a mountain deer in late November goes, they should be rutting, so find some does and then settle in on an approaching ridge. Finding the deer is difficult because they congregate around a preferred food source, except this year, they may not be congregating because of the abundance of acorns. Alternately, because I know you have itchy feet, scout fast, cover a lot of ground and find the fresh bear scat. If the bears are there, then there is a good chance the deer are as well; they just don't leave the big pile of evidence.



I agree with the importance of being instinctual inside 50yds. Shooting flat ive developed a pretty good internal ranger. That shot up hill just really threw me off. I like the idea of the range finder(angle compensated specifically) for beginning to give myself a good feeling for what those sloped distances look like. Right now all of my practice is in a flat(ish) back yard with walked out yardages that ive never truly measured with tools. Ive been able to find a few unique shot angles from the front yard to the back because the front yard is steeply sloped. But ultimately its been hard to learn to "feel" those angled ranges. But I absolutely agree with not introducing a device that becomes a crutch into the field. 
I also felt when I lined up on that shot that my 4 pin site felt a bit crowded in the woods looking at an actual animal. Lining up on targets against a familiar backdrop is just so different from lining up on dull  colored animal like a deer against an unfamiliar wooded back drop. I try to make my targets at home blend in with the woods as much as possible but your eye definitely gets used to the image and makes finding your pin and lining it up much quicker and easier. I will likely start playing with different sight options in the off season.

Like all of my other blunders on this new journey I feel like I learned half a textbook worth of information in about 5 seconds. That's one of my favorite things about hunting, I learn so much everytime I have an experience or a conversation. Thanks for the advice, looking forward to whatever "opportunity" the mountain presents me with tonight. Climbing the mountain now.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2020)

MTwomey said:


> I agree with the importance of being instinctual inside 50yds. Shooting flat ive developed a pretty good internal ranger. That shot up hill just really threw me off. I like the idea of the range finder(angle compensated specifically) for beginning to give myself a good feeling for what those sloped distances look like. Right now all of my practice is in a flat(ish) back yard with walked out yardages that ive never truly measured with tools. Ive been able to find a few unique shot angles from the front yard to the back because the front yard is steeply sloped. But ultimately its been hard to learn to "feel" those angled ranges. But I absolutely agree with not introducing a device that becomes a crutch into the field.
> I also felt when I lined up on that shot that my 4 pin site felt a bit crowded in the woods looking at an actual animal. Lining up on targets against a familiar backdrop is just so different from lining up on dull  colored animal like a deer against an unfamiliar wooded back drop. I try to make my targets at home blend in with the woods as much as possible but your eye definitely gets used to the image and makes finding your pin and lining it up much quicker and easier. I will likely start playing with different sight options in the off season.
> 
> Like all of my other blunders on this new journey I feel like I learned half a textbook worth of information in about 5 seconds. That's one of my favorite things about hunting, I learn so much everytime I have an experience or a conversation. Thanks for the advice, looking forward to whatever "opportunity" the mountain presents me with tonight. Climbing the mountain now.


It is all a very painful learning journey. The pin sights are another problem in my opinion, at least while developing instinct. I suggest you pull the pins off and shoot early and often Using a sight is a thinking process. Shooting a bow is a lot like shooting baskets. Start with free throws and then when you get that down move in and out and around. You certainly would not use a sight shooting the basketball. Develop instinct and then put the sight back on if you want.


----------

